# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  privilegio iva

## kismet

Buongiorno, un fornitore di servizi nell'ammissione al passivo chiede il privilegio (senza specificare titolo e grado) per l'iva e le imposte indicate in fattura; nel caso specifico si tratta di fornitura di servizi per fatture del 2006 (fallimento del 2008); dato che il privliegio speciale ex art. 2756 cc spetta SOLO se si rinvengono i beni, secondo me il privilegio non spetta, qualcuno può cortesemente confermare la mia teoria?
Grazie, Kismet

----------


## M@pperò

Ritengo anche io che non spetti il privilegio

----------


## kismet

Grazie, ne sono sempre più convinta... speriamo lo sia anche il G.D.

----------


## f.p

lo sarà senz'altro!!  :Smile:

----------


## nic

Il privilegio IVA spetta per le forniture di beni quando siano indicati i beni nella domanda di ammissione oppure se i beni di fornitura sono stati reperiti durante l'inventario quali rimanenze di magazziono. Nel tuo caso essendo una prestazione di servizi è assolutamente necessario che sia individuabile il bene a cui il servizio di riferisce, altrimenti non è mai riconosciuto. Vedi TRib. Bologna 21 giugno 2004 nr.1884. Saluti e buona curatela  :Smile:

----------


## Dax

> Il privilegio IVA spetta per le forniture di beni quando siano indicati i beni nella domanda di ammissione oppure se i beni di fornitura sono stati reperiti durante l'inventario quali rimanenze di magazziono. Nel tuo caso essendo una prestazione di servizi è assolutamente necessario che sia individuabile il bene a cui il servizio di riferisce, altrimenti non è mai riconosciuto. Vedi TRib. Bologna 21 giugno 2004 nr.1884. Saluti e buona curatela

  Confermo la cosa ma aggiungo che i beni devono essere indicati espressamente nella domanda ed essere nell'inventario... non c'è la scelta tra l'una e l'altra cosa. 
saluti

----------

